# FS: Tivo Series 3 THX 1TB drive & lifetime service $400 shipped



## preilly44 (May 31, 2011)

Hello all,

I have a spare Tivo S3 THX with an upgraded 1Tb drive and lifeteime service. Works perfectly and it's in good condition. It comes with the Tivo with lifetime service and the power cord only (no remote). $400 shipped.

Email me at patrickreilly44 at gmail dot com if you are interested. Thanks!


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

email sent


----------

